# cazador



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

here is my guy at 20 months


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

that's a good looking boy you got there.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

thank you very much ;D picture is from last december hunting pheasants(20 months old) he is now 2 1/2 and needs one more leg for his master hunter. We hope to get it this weekend. he is such a nice dog. great in the house and a nut outside. puuuurrrrfect


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

his first hunt on pheasant at 8 months


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

some puppy photos


----------

